

Hyperboria(secure internet alternative) not so secure or even safe?  - freechoice22
http://pastebin.com/gWzFwBiw
Lately Hyperboria which is based on cjdns has been mentioned on Hacker news headlines. It got me starting to research about meshnets and since Hyperboria seems to be getting hyped up as the next secure internet it got me thinking if that is really true or if there are better alternatives. 
Apparently cjdns uses labels in the messages sent through routers to be be tracked back and forth, which to my understanding is not so secure or anonymous. Even if the message is encrypted along the way. 
I can see how the message with encryption could be breached at nodes and then backtracked to original source, or who knows how. But the fact is the chatlog I found does have some valid points as regard to cjdns being faulty advertised as secured anonymous decentralized network. Apparently I2P network is more true to that and which uses a direct tunnel between two parties instead of using routes and labels traveling a long road. A lot could happen on that road...
======
p4bl0
This is not very interesing, it's just someone who mixed up the concept of
meshnet and darknet and tried to compare I2P with CJDNS, which makes no sense.

